# 3 Carseats in a 2010 Jeep Liberty?!?



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been playing around with this for awhile and so far I can't figure out a way to make it work. We have 2 toddlers, both FF in Graco Nautilus carseats. I know technically the younger one should be RF still but he is a very big kid and the carseats that WOULD fit him RFing wont fit in our car, so please no flaming on that one. We are having a 3rd baby in October and have a Snugride35 that we want to use. Is there ANYWAY to make those 3 seats fit?? We also have a Britax Roundabout that I guess we could theoretically use for the new baby? Any other suggestions? If we really have to we will try and buy a mini van this summer but financially it would be a HUGE stretch, we are just trying to make this work until February.


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't figure out two in mine. Good luck!


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I figure out a solution that will work.. though it will be sucky. The 2 Nautilus seats on the outside and the Roundabout in the middle. Squishy but whatever... Better than buying a new car before we can afford it!!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

You can't use a roundabout for a newborn.
The baby has to be big enough for their shoulders to be at or over the bottom slots, which are at 10 inches, which most babies don't hit until they are 1-9 months old.

I can't really advise you, because both of your older children should be rearfacing. The 1 year old absolutely, and the 2 year old as well. I'm not flaming you, I'm stating you are putting your children at grave risk of death or serious injury, and urge you to reconsider your choice. If you go to car-seat.org, a member named ketchupqueen has a picture in her signature of 3 rearfacing seat in a row in the back of her COROLLA(for her 2, 4 and 6 year old children!). It can be done, I promise you.

I'm also not sure what you mean by "squishy" but each install has to be independently tight, and you can not use friction from them being "squished" together to make it seem like they are tight when they are not.

I looked at the 3-across thread, and there were some liberty combinations listed. Since the 1 and 2 yo's can be up to 30 degrees uprtgh in their seats, I'm thinking you could put them in maybe avenues? behind the driver and passenger and a RFing radian or infant seat in the middle, since it will take up the most room? I'm not very familiar withthe vehicle, hopefully a tech with personal experience will chime in.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ask anyone who HAS a Jeep Liberty... they are possibly the WORST designed cars for carseats. I have a friend with a corolla and her backseat has more usable room than mine. I guess I could look at getting just a new infant seat, a slimmer one, like maybe this

http://www.combi-intl.com/Products/Item.aspx?Item=12

Or we could get a new car... I am not turning my 2 year old RFing again, and we can only fit one RF carseat in our car. If we put 2 RFing (or 3) then the front seats have no room, as in.. you can't fit behind the wheel.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

A Scenera can RF with minimal front seat interference. We have one rf'ing in our compact car with good leg room.


----------

